# GOOD Fanfiction



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

Since this is a new section. How about links to something people might want to check out.

Post links to GOOD fanfiction. Meaning fanfics that you actually enjoy to read and make you think. I think inorder for this not to be an advertising topic. How about your not able to post links to fanfics you have created. As well as posting a simple description of why you enjoyed it.

Here's an example: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/3884987/1/The_Lord_is_my_Secret

It was a good LOK fanfic. Came up with a nice description and backstory for a main character


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 20, 2009)

.... A thread about _good _fanfic.

I luv you, Cryo  <3


----------



## Attaman (Aug 20, 2009)

This man's work.  Read it.

The same holds true for this Fanfic.

EDIT:  Eva fics for both, yes.  However, the only other fanfic I can think of is Firewarrior's Guide to the Galaxy, and it wasn't exactly "good" so much as "enjoyable".

EDIT 2:  If you enjoy Baldur's Gate or D&D, read these.  Now.
One
Two


----------

